# Berechnungstool für ISO 13849-1



## Oest (15 März 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein gutes Berechnungstool für das Performence Level?
Hab es mit SET von Siemens versucht, aber dummerweise finde ich da nichtmal Not Aus Taster mit zwei Öffnern und Zweikanalig. Benutze hauptsächlich Siemens Komponenten:
Siemens Not Aus Taster zwei Öffner
Wago Sichere I/O Klemme über Profibus an
S7-315 F
Redundante Schütze an Wago Sichere I/O klemme mit Rückführung
achja und Siemens Türschutzschalter

Leider wird in dem SET unter Sensorgruppe  im Reiter Produktgruppe nur Lichtgitter zur Auswahl angezeigt und keine Not Aus Taster oder Türschutzschalter.

Danke


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2010)

Normalerweise sollte man da zusätzliche Bibliotheken importieren können, kenne mich aber mit SET nicht aus. Bei Sistema geht das so und fast alle großen Hersteller stellen auch schon Bibliotheken dafür bereit, bzw. man gibt die relevanten Daten für den jeweiligen Schalter selbst von Hand ein. Auch das sollte doch bei SET möglich sein, wenn nicht, dann gehört das eh in die Tonne.


----------



## Oest (15 März 2010)

Hallo,

ja das Sistema hab ich mir auch schonmal angesehen. Da gibts natürlich keine Siemens Bibliothek, wohl weil Siemens ja sein eigenes Tool hat.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2010)

Dann würde ich mir die Werte der Siemens-Bauteile, die verwendet werden bei Siemens besorgen und die in Sistema per Hand eingeben. An dieser Stelle ist es eh die Frage, ob Siemens offen genug ist, um die Integration anderer Bibliotheken für den Nutzer leicht zu machen, aus alter Erfahrung würde ich sagen, sie kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen und tun sich eher schwer. Aber ich lasse mich da gerne belehren, schön wäre es, wenn Siemens es diesmal offen gestalten würde.


----------



## E-Michl (16 März 2010)

Hi.

Mich nervt es auch, dass Siemens nichts für Sistema bereitstellt.

Ich habe hier ja schon mal versucht, dass alle (die es brauchen)
eine Anfrage an Siemens starten. Ich habe es schon ein paar mal
gemacht.

Jetzt geh ich halt in das SET rein und such mir da die Werte
zusammen und trage sie in in Sistema ein.


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Mich nervt es auch, dass Siemens nichts für Sistema bereitstellt.
> 
> ...



Mach ich zwar auch, kann aber bei manchen Komponenten nicht nachvollziehen woher die SET-Werte kommen. In den Siemens-Gerätemanuals stehen nämlich teilweise andere als in SET.

Gruß
Dieter


FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## boogoo2000 (29 Dezember 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe von Siemens eine Sistema-Projektdatei bekommen,
in der die SPS-Sicherheits-Komponenten enthalten sind.
Frage mal bei deinem Vertriebsmann nach.
Der Name ist SIEMENS_SIMATIC_PLC_ET200_K11.ssm


----------



## Safety (29 Dezember 2011)

boogoo2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe von Siemens eine Sistema-Projektdatei bekommen,
> in der die SPS-Sicherheits-Komponenten enthalten sind.
> Frage mal bei deinem Vertriebsmann nach.
> Der Name ist SIEMENS_SIMATIC_PLC_ET200_K11.ssm



Hallo,
viel Zeit vergangen, es gibt inzwischen ein eigens Thema zu Siemens Daten für Sistema.


----------

